# Can Cutting with a Snail :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I got my first can cut with a Snail


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Such an odd little shooter!
You do good work with it, though! :lol:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yowsah!!! That wee snail has some sharp teeth!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I love my snail too! I have mine banded almost the same way. I have 1/2" 040 latex 10" straights on mine for Bfly. But I only shoot 3/8 or smaller with it. Awesome can cut man. Enjoy the snail.

Be well,
SF


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> I got my first can cut with a Snail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Again a very nice little stay in your shop!

The snail is beautiful, but watching you shoot

and laugh is even more uplifting!

Thanks for that!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Impressive! And I love that slingshot.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Escargot special. Thanks for sharing, CO.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice home feel to that video. Always nice to get a glimpse into where a guy lives (man cave). Good shooting.

I am new to these Snails, who makes them? Price?

Teach


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dankung out of China manufactures those not sure of the price .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice Randy! She likes you! Cans....not so much!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ha ha so cool thanks for showing ;-)

cheerio


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Teach said:


> Nice home feel to that video. Always nice to get a glimpse into where a guy lives (man cave). Good shooting.
> 
> I am new to these Snails, who makes them? Price?
> 
> Teach


I got it in a trade from Stinger I do not know the price


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

In Portugal, when the fine weather begins, snails (caracóis) are amongst the popular dishes!!

Yours left my mouth watering!!!!  GREAT shooting, so straight, so perfect and accurate!!

Your passion for all things slingshots is already a symbol in our community. Keep it going, my friend!!

Best regards ...Q


----------

